# big fat cat..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. just thought i would post the pic of this fat critter.. caught on corn with a piece of glow in the dark fake corn..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Ak, what going on? Where did you get that sucker at?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

he was swimmin in my chumpile..lol..so i hooked him..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, ive found everytime ive used that glow corn, i'll get a cat for sure..even on the river...i gave up on that stuff. Maybe it was just the BLUE color i have...what color were you using??

Anyway, good show on the big channel...atleast if your going to catch them, that would be the size i'd want.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i think mine was green..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

dang....i'll have to try "other" colors then..geez

Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I will order some green and blue glow corn. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good cat AK!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

geen and blue glow corn? I bet if I looked in the back of the fridge I prob. could find some of that. It may still have some yellow left to it!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.....Greg if ya want to catch CATFISH, there are better consistant way other than "glow in the dark" corn..lol.

Bill, LMAO...i hear ya, but yea its FAKE rubber kernals of corn that you charge up with a UV light...they glow for a long time....no different than the Eye guys and thier glow jigs....attracts well in low/dark conditions..problem is it seem to draw more cats than carp(not good for us) but might be good for cat anglers?


Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, im going to give RED and YELLOW glow colors a shot...got some glowmates pait to try out w/ some plastic beads.
I'll let ya know how it works out.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak--what did that fish weigh?


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

where you get that glow corn from? i would like to try it sometime. nice fish what was it pushin?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go:

http://www.wackerbaits.com

https://www.americancarpsociety.com/store/home.php?cat=307

Just look in BAITS for "artifical baits"....you want the NIGHTGLOW corn.

Scott


----------

